# Liquid Anti-icer/Deicer Ingredients



## blmland (Oct 17, 2008)

This is the most common liquid deicer that the DOT's use:
Based on a 100 gallons:

*75% Sodium Chloride *(1.179 sp. gr. or 88.3 on a salinometer, 23.3% solution)
*20% desugared Molasses *(beet or cane, can be purchased at most animal feed stores for @ $1.50 gallon.) 
*5% Calcium Chloride *(if you are in sub-zero conditions.)
You can skip the Calcium Chloride if you don't get well below zero.
This mixture is good to @-10 F. without the Calcium Chloride. It works about two weeks, depending on precipitation. Spray with sraight stream nozzles only, at a rate of @20 gallons per lane mile for anti-icing and 40 gallons for deicing. 
Liquids are not good at removing ice. Instead, they break the bond that snow and ice has on pavement so it can be easily removed. It's best function is for anti-icing.
Good Luck!


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks might have to give it a try.Would mag work about the same as Calcium?


----------



## blmland (Oct 17, 2008)

The Calcium Chloride is used to lower the freezing point. You can delete it without causing any problems. I use straight Sodium Chloride and Molasses down to -15 F. and haven't had any freezing issues. I do keep my equipment in a heated shed (@45 F.) The Molasses is primarily used as a corrosion inhibitor, but it works for lowering the freezing point and as a sticker, to hold the chloride on the pavement. The freezing point of desugared Molasses (Black Strap Molasses) is @ -45 F. The molasses is used as (a very expensive tire ballasting agent, I won't mention any brand names,) animal feed suppliments, heat exchanger medium and deicer.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't be confused with the gallon / lane mile rating and what needs to be applied on a parking lot? They are different?


----------



## blmland (Oct 17, 2008)

True, conditions will dictate how much materials you will use. During our Christmas storm of 20+ inches, then rain, then snow again, I was using 60 gallons per acre/lane mile to keep the water from freezing. Liquids don't melt from the top down like granular. Liquids are sprayed with pressure down through the ice and melt from the bottom up. If your trying to melt the ice and not want to use your equipment, then granulars are what you want. If your trying to get the snow and ice pack loose from the pavement, then liquids will prevail. The 20 gallons for anti-icing and 40 gallons for deicing is a baseline.


----------

